# Paranormal Activity 2 (2010)



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Horror flick catfight everyone! 

For any Paranormal Activity fans out there, you probably know by now that a sequel was quickly green-lit after its surprising theatrical run. Well, as of last week, the word was that Paramount has hired screenwriter Michael R. Perry and director Kevin Greutert to do Paranormal Activity 2.

The interesting part of this story was that Greutert made his directorial debut with Saw VI, which went head to head with Paranormal Activity this past Autumn. Further inetersting news was that the studio wanted PA2 in theaters on October 22, going head to head with - yup, you guessed it, Saw VII 3D.

Well, now the word is that Twisted Pictures and Lionsgate have just exercised a contract option and are requiring Greutert to abandon PA2 and direct Saw VII 3D.

So, where does this leave PA2? We shall see&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;I wasn't a fan of the first flick and given how Blair Witch 2 turned out, I wonder how this sequel will go. Anyone interested?

http://www.deadline.com/hollywood/s...ar-gets-bloody-for-halloween-2010-box-office/

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=13832


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

The studio has the official site and teaser trailer for anyone who's interested.

http://www.paranormalmovie.com/


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I think it is incredibly cheap to make a sequel. I liked the first ones concept even though I wasn't very scared at all. I'm guessing that girl might be the one from the first one?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

It;s like when you say something witty that only fits in with one particular segment of a piece of conversation, everyone laughed and enjoyed it. THEN you try to say it again, only it never has the same impact. IT was done already. It was said, everyone enjoyed it, just leave it at that. It will NEVER have the same impact again. Ever. So stop it. Please.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I really liked the first one and thought it was very well done for what it was.


----------

